# franklin -hart co.



## NATHAN BRADLEY (Sep 16, 2005)

deer were really moving over the weekend and first of the week.the warmer weather has really slowed the movement down,or could it be that big moon in the sky?Havent seen a deer the last two days in the evening.hope a cool front moves back in over the weekend.


----------

